# 60 cm - Old fashioned Dutch style scape



## Maurits (6 Nov 2009)

Hi All.

please let me first use the opportunity to introduce my self. My name is Maurits, born in Holland and moved to the Uk last year.

Into the aquatics already almost 30 years, I had my first tank when I was 7 or 8 or so. Lost interest 10 years ago due to poisson dart frogs, but since a couple of Months also completely back into the aquatics.

I have for the moment in our house a spare room for my frogs.


















And this was my old paludarium in Holland

















As this is a temporary house i don't have got the intention to build this big paludarium up again, but next year when we hopefully move permanent than for sure it will be set up again.

On the tank part I have currently one Aqua qube running for 3 months now





And this is my latest project





Tank size is 60 x 30 x 35 cm

Lighting : 2 x 18 watt pl.

75 watt heather and internal filter.

Co2 etc will be added later this week.


----------



## JamesM (6 Nov 2009)

*Re: 4 hills - Dutch styled scape*

Welcome Maurits my friend  

I've got to say, your paludarium in Holland was brilliant! And the frogs are awesome little guys 

Looking forward to seeing more plans for the scape... any plants in mind yet?


----------



## glenn (6 Nov 2009)

*Re: 4 hills - Dutch styled scape*



			
				Maurits said:
			
		

>


wow!   you certainly know how to grow plants emersed, and your frogs looks so amazing and colourfull!  
and your old paludarium is very nice!
good luck with you new set up! and keep us posted on how you get on  
welcome to the forum also


----------



## Maurits (6 Nov 2009)

*Re: 4 hills - Dutch styled scape*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Welcome Maurits my friend
> 
> I've got to say, your paludarium in Holland was brilliant! And the frogs are awesome little guys
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more plans for the scape... any plants in mind yet?



 will let you know soon, somebody in Holland has got a surprise package for me and as I understand some of them are quit rare.

For sure that I will use riccia around the 3 stones and flame moss in front of the riccia, as the difference in green is so beautiful, on the left part I will use glosso and I am looking to get a small red vallis variety which i will use as an eyecather.

Probably also Ammania senegelensis, but I am not sure yet, pending how many red plants i will find in the mentioned package


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Nov 2009)

*Re: 4 hills - Dutch styled scape*

welcome mauits, i'm mightily impressed with the paludarium. So very natural.


----------



## JamesM (6 Nov 2009)

*Re: 4 hills - Dutch styled scape*

Great plant selection, looking forward to this journal


----------



## aquaticmaniac (6 Nov 2009)

*Re: 4 hills - Dutch styled scape*

I adore poison dart frogs. Quite the colony you had going; did you breed them? Good luck with your tanks


----------



## Maurits (6 Nov 2009)

*Re: 4 hills - Dutch styled scape*



			
				aquaticmaniac said:
			
		

> I adore poison dart frogs. Quite the colony you had going; did you breed them? Good luck with your tanks




Still do, currently leucomelas, Auratus and Tri colors, but soon I will have some other varieties as well. In holland we call this MTS, multi Tank syndrome, which I can say now i have with 9 paludaria, and 3 fish tanks


----------



## glenn (6 Nov 2009)

*Re: 4 hills - Dutch styled scape*



			
				Maurits said:
			
		

> In holland we call this MTS, multi Tank syndrome, which I can say now i have with 9 paludaria, and 3 fish tanks


       -haha i like that!


----------



## hydrophyte (6 Nov 2009)

*Re: 4 hills - Dutch styled scape*

Those are nice setups. You have accumulated some pretty cool plants and I like that little gang of frogs.

Do you know what the white-spotted plant in this shot is?



			
				Maurits said:
			
		

>


----------



## George Farmer (7 Nov 2009)

*Re: 4 hills - Dutch styled scape*

Welcome to UKAPS, Maurits!

I really like the Dutch style of aquascaping, and it makes a refreshing change to the Nature Aquarium style that is very popular in the UK.  I wonder if Dutch will ever get more popular over here in the future?

My first 'scape was Dutch style, and I set it up before I even realised what the Dutch style was, so I guess you could say that's my own natural style before I was heavily influenced by Amano and the Nature Aquarium concept.

Do you know Paul Meelen?  He has given me some great links to some excellent Dutch 'scapers.

We also have many MTS 'victims' over here!  

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/p ... blogid=168

Love the paludaria too!


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Nov 2009)

*Re: 4 hills - Dutch styled scape*

welcome, nice to see several frogs together, usually there is just 1 or 2.


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Nov 2009)

*Re: 4 hills - Dutch styled scape*

Welcome aboard Maurits!

I'm looking forward to seeing more of your work. I love your frogs, as you well know


----------



## jonnyjr (7 Nov 2009)

*Re: 4 hills - Dutch styled scape*

Lovely looking tanks both above and under the water. Have you any more?


----------



## Gill (7 Nov 2009)

*Re: 4 hills - Dutch styled scape*

Wow That Paladrium with the Bromeliads and frogs was amazing. Looking forward to see much more from you


----------



## Maurits (11 Nov 2009)

*Re: 4 hills - Dutch styled scape*

So finally my surprise box arrived from Holland, which causes me already some problems, to much plants.

The first thing I had to do was changing the rocks





thanks to JamesM.

After that the planting started, and half way my lovely wife started commenting that  I was more heading for a normal Dutct Style aquarium than a proper aqua scape. Which at the end i have to admit,  I had something in my head which completely changed because of all the plants I received. So basicly the only solution is that I leave this one as it is and that I have to set up another one  .

So half way tonight





and more less finished, same like Mark said in his topic, I really hate fresh tanks especially when there are to many submersed plants.





One of my new samples, Staurogy SP, looks simular to H. polysperma, but this one is a very slow grower and max height is aprox 15 cm.





This is always the fun of Fresh plants, bubbling Rotale wallichi.





Some other new plants I have  Tonnia, a green form of Rotala macrandra, small leave var of javafern, Red form of Ludwigia palustris, so yes exciting how these plants will perform after a few weeks


----------



## JamesM (11 Nov 2009)

*Re: 4 hills - Dutch styled scape*

Looking good mate, nice array of colours and textures going on there, looking forward to seeing this fill in and develop


----------



## Maurits (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: 4 hills - Dutch styled scape*

So Day 1





it starts looking a proper original old fashioned Dutch planted tanks precisely according to the dutcH aquascaping rules


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: 4 hills - Dutch styled scape*

looks like you are off to the right start,

one suggestion if i may...? I would move the red plant to 1/3 from either side of the edge so it fits the "golden ratio"
It is just more aesthetically pleasing rather than it being on the centre or at the edge  

Thanks, Aaron


----------



## Maurits (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: 4 hills - Dutch styled scape*

Thanks Aaron.

I understand what you want, but in the old fashioned way of Dutch scaping you look at other things. neigbourhoud plants are always with a different colour, different leave shap and different size. In the old fashioned style it'a allowed to go for red plants on the sides.

The eye catchers on 1/3 of the tanks are the Vallisneria Torta and the Aponogeton Madagascariensis.,

pending how the ludwigia on the red en the Ammania Graciles on the back ground will develop I agree that's maybe a better idea to move the Rotale macrandra. just wait if I can keep the RM alive, normally I kill this plant within a few weeks.


----------



## jonesy (12 Nov 2009)

*Re: 4 hills - Dutch styled scape*

loving those plant selections, nice blend of colours looking forward to seeing this mature


----------



## Maurits (13 Nov 2009)

Day 2






en my new toy


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Nov 2009)

looking nice Maurits. 

the wallichi is looking vibrant. mine is too   i'm looking forward to change that it makes.


----------



## Maurits (13 Nov 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> looking nice Maurits.
> 
> the wallichi is looking vibrant. mine is too   i'm looking forward to change that it makes.



tinner leaves, 2 cm bigger and orange / red is the target. we will see how the develop in different tanks as yours are from the same batch. nice piece of research


----------



## Steve Smith (13 Nov 2009)

Great start   That black background really brings out the colours!


----------



## hydrophyte (14 Nov 2009)

You have a real nice plant selection in there with contrasts of colors and textures. It looks so much larger than 60cm.


----------



## Maurits (14 Nov 2009)

hydrophyte said:
			
		

> You have a real nice plant selection in there with contrasts of colors and textures. It looks so much larger than 60cm.



Thanks, that's the basic principle of old fashioned Dutch aquascaping, although I missed one rule and that says 1 variety per 10 cm , so officialy in my tanks is 6 varieties and 2 eye cathers allowed.


----------



## Marco Aukes (14 Nov 2009)

You can run to the UK my friend, but there is no hiding 

Nice new tank! However, you forgot the golden rule of Dutch aquascaping; you should always have green-red-green-red-green


----------



## Maurits (14 Nov 2009)

you mean that's the top of your body, red hair en the green bits are brain eaters who are always hungry


----------



## Graeme Edwards (14 Nov 2009)

Hi Maurits,

We dont see many dutch scapes here on ukaps. I believe this is more to your liking? Will you be following the strict rules of dutch style aquariums or is this your own take on its genre? 

Cheers.


----------



## Marco Aukes (14 Nov 2009)

Maurits said:
			
		

> you mean that's the top of your body, red hair en the green bits are brain eaters who are always hungry



having a brain and being nuts for the hobby does not co-exist; you of all should now that 

@Graeme; by using rocks in his scape, Maurits already strayed already from the path of the original (and illustrious) Dutch Aquascape. If there is a demand, I can prepare a post on typical Dutch Aquascapes one time.


----------



## Maurits (14 Nov 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Hi Maurits,
> 
> We dont see many dutch scapes here on ukaps. I believe this is more to your liking? Will you be following the strict rules of dutch style aquariums or is this your own take on its genre?
> 
> Cheers.



As my friend Vivarium   ( ladies and gentleman keep your daghters inside ) already said I have broken already a few rules. ( the stones, not a proper background, the green, red, green rules and to many plants for this size. ) but the tank is not finished and  will rescape after I know which plants will grow and than I will go more strict to the rules.


----------



## Nick16 (14 Nov 2009)

before this thread decends into a vocal fight, its each to their own. the owner decides what a tank will look like and their choice.


----------



## Maurits (14 Nov 2009)

Nick, don't worries Vivarium and I are very close friends , but we like to teas each other sometimes


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Nov 2009)

i've always had an urge to do a true, dedicated dutch style tank. to see all those stems beautifully pruned must look amazing.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (15 Nov 2009)

Vivarium said:
			
		

> Maurits said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This would be an interesting read Marco..worth posting up for all to see. There is little known of the true Dutch scape, but many people like to dable with it.

Cheers.


----------



## Maurits (15 Nov 2009)

As my first idea is not gonna work, I have decided this morning to go for the 95 % old fashioned, why not 100% because I haven't got a back ground which is needed in a Dutch scape.

To go for the real Dutch scaping you have to follow quit a few rules.

- 1 variety of plants per 10 cm tank.
- all same variety of plants are in groups together on one place
- neighbor plants are always different size, leave shape and colour
- each plant must have the space to grow
- you must create eye cathers and depth
- limited use of stones of wood.
- no visible technics like filters, hose pipes etc n( hide them with plants  )
- and there some more rules which I forgot, marco will add them later as he is the expert.

On the livestock part their are also rules, but that's for later.





This is the new left side of the tank, not finished, but the first step.

My Tonia needs to grow so it will cover my Co2 hose and heather, in front of the Tonia I will create a so could plant street with the Ludwigia palustris by changing the height van low to middle. The Aponogeton henkelianus is the eye cather in this part and the Glossostigma will cover the fore ground.





right part something simular, Ambulia, Heternanthera Zostrefolia needs to grow, so they will cover back ground and filter, Ammania is ment to be the depth part by starting from low to high, the vallisneria is the eye cather and the moss needs to cover the fore ground.





This is an overview, absolutely not ready yet, that's the Down side if you go for the Dutch style, it will take weeks before you are getting there . But as i have already set up a nano scape as well it doesn't matter


----------



## Marco Aukes (16 Nov 2009)

Ah, that looks more like it. 

However, please note the Aponogeton is not at the strong focus point on the left. In adition, the Vallisneria is at the same line and will also grow to to surface.


----------



## Maurits (16 Nov 2009)

Thanks Marco

as always use full comments, I will let the plants grow a little bit more and than I will change some bits and pieces

Cheers, Maurits


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Nov 2009)

well, it was a pleasure to meet Maurits today.   

he kindly showed me his tanks and his frog set ups...which were mightily impressive it has to be said.





It was also great to talk about the 'Dutch' style tank and how you create the 'streets' and groupings of plants. 





by the way Maurits, I'm still flying after the extra strength shots of expresso style coffee   ....damn, I need the toilet again!


----------



## Maurits (20 Nov 2009)

Ghe ghe, is that the reason that you haven't posted yet all the other pics


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Nov 2009)

here's your lovely nano.


----------



## Maurits (24 Nov 2009)

I have decided today in a crazy thought to move the tank to my study room. scape is also a little bit changed, it's now really red, green, red, green.





will make more pics later


----------



## Maurits (30 Nov 2009)

A few days later





Although everything looks oke I am not really satisfied with all my plants. as said earlier my Rotala is laying down, probably due to too much light, the Tonina and mini riccia are getting a little bit white in the tops. So I have to think how to sort this.









One of my cherry's, and on this picture you can see the lazy rotala.





and


meet Turbo


----------



## JamesM (30 Nov 2009)

Progressing well, with such a fantastic mix of colours and textures. Its really refreshing to see something that's not 'Nature Aquarium' style grow and develop!


----------



## Nick16 (30 Nov 2009)

is that moss i see emerging from the substrate? if so how do you manage that!

lokks good, the lazy rotala must be to do with being top heavy or it cant support its weight.


----------



## Maurits (30 Nov 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> is that moss i see emerging from the substrate? if so how do you manage that!



 bought it on a kind of metal thing which I have cut in half, you can get it from an Aquafleur supplier


----------



## Marco Aukes (1 Dec 2009)

Looks good Maurits!

And what kind of species is Turbo wishing to become when he grows up?


----------



## AdAndrews (1 Dec 2009)

what the jeepers is turbo  i have to say, the dutch style is definately growing on me


----------



## Maurits (1 Dec 2009)

Marco Aukes said:
			
		

> Looks good Maurits!
> 
> And what kind of species is Turbo wishing to become when he grows up?



This is dad. I had 6 of them 4 of the larves died in the buckets i normally use, so i thought throw the other 2 in my tank and see what happens. for the moment they are my best algae eaters 

I am gonna change some details tomorrow as some new plants arrives


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Dec 2009)

Maurits, i'm loving the tonina! I'm going to use this  in my next set up i think.


----------



## Maurits (1 Dec 2009)

wait till tomorrow.

I have had another great idea with a plant which is commonly available and which will replace the rotala.

You will loves this one as well


----------



## planter (1 Dec 2009)

very nice 'buddy'


----------



## Maurits (5 Dec 2009)

Thanks planter, good to see you last Thursday and many thanks for the Vallisneria Nana, this was really the last plant I needed to finish the set up.

so it's pics time.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Dec 2009)

wow, what a change since i last saw it!   

The reds look amazing.


----------



## CeeJay (5 Dec 2009)

Hi Maurits

I'm loving this tank   
Great job.

Chris


----------



## andyh (6 Dec 2009)

Mauritis

That's really stunning! The colours are so vivid!

A really great scape


----------



## hydrophyte (6 Dec 2009)

That's wonderful. It seems like such a bigger tank than 60cm. You must really be growing those plants right, because the red colors are so deep.


----------



## Maurits (6 Dec 2009)

Thanks all.

Funny at all I said to Saintly a few weeks ago that I completely lost my interest because I killed always al my plants and had too much algae.

But changing a few basic things, proper substrate,the right liquids and a different way of using Co2 is for me this time the way to get it right. Off course I am wondering how this tank will develop the coming months but the start is there and right


----------



## YzemaN (7 Dec 2009)

Hmm... Mr. Amano inspired me to get into the whole planted tank business, but seing stuff like this is really starting to grip me. This tank looks absolutely fab-tastic and certainly something to think about for future projects. And also I think the Chief would appreciate a more varied and colourful setup than what I'm doing atm.
Keep it up, M!


----------



## Maurits (7 Dec 2009)

YzemaN said:
			
		

> Hmm... Mr. Amano inspired me to get into the whole planted tank business, but seing stuff like this is really starting to grip me. This tank looks absolutely fab-tastic and certainly something to think about for future projects. And also I think the Chief would appreciate a more varied and colourful setup than what I'm doing atm.
> Keep it up, M!


 
 which chief


----------



## George Farmer (7 Dec 2009)

Very nice indeed!  I like the high-impact reds - very bold!

What filtration are you using, Maurits?

If you cut back the Marsilea hirsuta it will grow back in its submersed state much quicker.


----------



## Maurits (8 Dec 2009)

Thanks,

will cut back the Marsilea this weekend.

Filtration , I started with a normal Aqua flow 200 internal, but Marc advised be during his visit to go for a much higher flow, something I am not used to in a planted tank. But I thought give it a try so I am using an aqua-Pro sp2 now ( 950 L/h ) a little bit an overkill but that;s the light unit as well.

Interesting to see how this will develop after a few months as I am still expecting a big Algae grow


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Dec 2009)

Maurits said:
			
		

> as I am still expecting a big Algae grow



keep co2 good, and you wont see any.


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Dec 2009)

Thats looking lovely Maurits, great work!


----------



## stephanie (12 Dec 2009)

What type of light unti are you using?

The colour of the plants look stunning

Thanks, Steph


----------



## Maurits (12 Dec 2009)

I use an Arcadia OT2 with 4 x 24 T5  

little bit an overkill but who cares


----------



## Maurits (13 Dec 2009)

6 weeks old now and time for a real proper trim, I am trying to work now to the final scape.

before trimming





after trimming





And this is so lovely


----------



## hydrophyte (13 Dec 2009)

That looks wonderful. I want to set up a Dutch tank someday.


----------



## JamesM (13 Dec 2009)

Such rich colours... what is the red plant in the centre mate? Macrandra?


----------



## Maurits (13 Dec 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> Such rich colours... what is the red plant in the centre mate? Macrandra?



yes, that's correct


----------



## Maurits (16 Jan 2010)

Small update

everything is growing well, I am only fighting a battle with green hairy algae









My Galaxies are doing very well with as a result some small babies


----------



## TBRO (16 Jan 2010)

Congratulations on the baby galaxies, do you think they will survive in the main tank, there's plenty of places for them to hide at least - Tom


----------



## Maurits (17 Jan 2010)

TBRO said:
			
		

> Congratulations on the baby galaxies, do you think they will survive in the main tank, there's plenty of places for them to hide at least - Tom



I was able to catch 2 which are swimming in one of the other tanks


----------



## JamesM (17 Jan 2010)

Looking good Maurits 

Have a Look at JamesC's brilliant algae guide here: http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

This should help you pin down what algae it is and what's causing it


----------



## Maurits (17 Jan 2010)

Thanks James.

I know the cause and also the solution. Starting with an Aqua-pro 4sp is the first part


----------



## JamesM (17 Jan 2010)

Maurits said:
			
		

> Thanks James.
> 
> I know the cause and also the solution. Starting with an Aqua-pro 4sp is the first part


Why is that a issue bud?


----------



## George Farmer (17 Jan 2010)

Maurits said:
			
		

> Starting with an Aqua-pro 4sp is the first part


Awesome filter.  Been using one in my 60cm for a couple of years now.


----------



## hydrophyte (18 Jan 2010)

Really nice Maurits.

Those reds are beautiful.


----------



## Garuf (18 Jan 2010)

Those colours are amazing! How are you getting such good colours? I was always under the influence it's a difficult one to get like those.
I've never really used red plants so any input is good input.


----------



## Themuleous (19 Jan 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Those colours are amazing!



I have to agree, superb colours.  

When you thinking of trimming it? 

Sam


----------



## Maurits (23 Jan 2010)

Actually I have done the trimming last Thursday, I had to go to Holland and my dad had asked for some plants. As I was running out of time it was just a quick trim






Not the one I normally do.  think the biggest difference between aquascaping in Holland and the Uk is that above methode is quit common here.

Where I have learned in the past that you take out the whole plant cut is half and only put the top back. This is really a hell of a job, it's almost re scaping all the time.

My secret   there's no secret, I am using products from which I know they will do the Job, so a proper external, The new Arcadia OT2 t5 ( really stunning ). a proper subrate, Co2 and some daily liquids. And off course the most important part, you have to talk to your plants every day


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jan 2010)

Maurits said:
			
		

> This is really a hell of a job, it's almost re scaping all the time.



yes, hence why we/ i don't do it. i can obtain the 'Dutch' look from stems by trimming this way. in fact, I'm 90% sure i will be doing a Dutch based layout in my 120cm   

looks great Maurits!


----------



## Maurits (31 Jan 2010)

So fed up with the flow in the tank as said before I am gonna replace it with a Aquapro SP4- 1200 l/h might be a little bit of an overkill but time will tell.

Also I have changed the lay out, so the tank is a real big mess now.


----------



## Maurits (14 Feb 2010)

So 2 weeks further now, all plants are growing again ad for the moment no problems with any algae


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Feb 2010)

it's getting there maurits


----------



## Maurits (4 Mar 2010)

So a few weeks later, Algae problems seems to be under control, too much flow and too much additives seems to be working in this case.


----------



## JamesM (4 Mar 2010)

Oooh, vast improvement in plant health and colour 

Tell me bud, what's on the side glass? Algae or is it an illusion? And that fissidens... that can't all be from the little amount I sent you, surely, Shirley?


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Mar 2010)

Very lush Maurits   Time to start pruning and shaping by the looks of it!


----------



## AdAndrews (4 Mar 2010)

The colours are amazing


----------



## Maurits (4 Mar 2010)

JamesM said:
			
		

> Oooh, vast improvement in plant health and colour
> 
> Tell me bud, what's on the side glass? Algae or is it an illusion? And that fissidens... that can't all be from the little amount I sent you, surely, Shirley?



on the side, that's some green spot algae which I don't remove as it looks nice. the fissidens, no, this is an sample from the plant farm to see how it will perform, result is vissible


----------



## jarthel (23 Mar 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> If you cut back the Marsilea hirsuta it will grow back in its submersed state much quicker.



apologies for bringing up an inactive thread but I have a question.

cut back = chop off all the leaves? the hirsuta that I have have been grown emersed. It's been planted 2 weeks ago and it showing signs of new growth.

Thank you


----------

